# [NIS] Can't access NIS server

## Michael Chen

Hi everyone,

I have a problem making the ypserv work.

I've done this before, but I guess there's some "missing link" in it  :Shocked: 

OK, here's the symptom:

The ypserv is running and can be seen by rc-status. The clients, however, can't connect to ypserv. The log (metalog installed) shows the message like:

Dec 30 17:21:15 [ypserv] refused connect from 192.168.0.13:999 to procedure ypproc_all (radon-cluster,group.byname;0)_ 

Dec 30 17:20:56 [ypserv] refused connect from 192.168.0.15:988 to procedure ypproc_domain (radon-cluster,;0)_

And ypcat passwd (ypbind on server itself) gives:

No such map passwd.byname. Reason: Internal NIS error

The /var/yp/make output looks as:

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/yp/radon-cluster'

Updating passwd.byname...

Updating passwd.byuid...

Updating group.byname...

Updating group.bygid...

Updating shadow.byname... Ignored -> merged with passwd

Updating rpc.byname...

Updating rpc.bynumber...

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/yp/radon-cluster'

I didn't touch the /etc/ypserv.conf. Since this ypserv serves the subnet only, I set /var/yp/securenets like:

# Always allow access for localhost

255.0.0.0       127.0.0.0

# This line gives access to everybody. PLEASE ADJUST!

255.255.255.0   192.168.0.1

The connection in the 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0 subnet is ok, though, since I can SSH between these clients. Portmap service is ok, for NFS works fine. NISDOMAINNAME is checked. The client settings should be fine, for it has not change for months. I think all the problem is on server. 

I suspect the hosts.allow, but I found no data about it.

Any Ideas?

----------

## Michael Chen

Problem solved......

The problem is SYNTAX ERROR in /var/yp/securenets:

WRONG:

255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1 

RIGHT:

255.255.255.0 192.168.0.0 (<--here)

Also, I touched /etc/netgroup.

----------

